# Introduction to Your Very Own BrainGremlin



## jessicones (Jun 3, 2010)

Location: Texas

Age: 21

Natural Habitat: computer desk covered in art supplies and toys

Diet: Candy, grilled cheese, and crickets

Temperment: twitchy

Behavior: I like all things related to art, nature and makin' stuff. Makin' anything, really. Paintings, animations, drawings, sculptures, jewelry, clothing, toys, Warhammer miniatures, cooking...really, if it involves working with my hands I'm there. I'm all about well executed movies. Cartoons, of course, LOL. And comics- especially Tank Girl and Deadpool. Ragnarok Online is my horrible addiction. I also do weekly sessions of tabletop Dungeons &amp; Dragons with my friends.  

Defenses: Arm flailing

Hey everybody! I'm a new mantid owner and I came here to get some advice and and an ID for my new-found little nymph! I'll post a topic in the Breeding and Nymph Care area because I have some questions too.


----------



## ismart (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## keri (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome, like your intro! a lot :tt2: and Keri, nice one!


----------



## Mr.Mantid (Jun 3, 2010)

Ahoy there! Welcome to the forum!

Cheers!


----------



## Rick (Jun 4, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## revmdn (Jun 4, 2010)

Welcome. Ashly Wood/ 3A fan I guess?


----------



## Precarious (Jul 27, 2010)

Cool! Have animation or art posted anywhere? I'll trade links with you...

Welcome to the group! You're now the official site DM.


----------

